# Skoda Favorit..or Not?



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

I have no doubt there are many Skoda "lovers"







So here you can see what you can get with enough skills, one "Kaipan 14" kit and one old rusty Favorit..









From this..










to this..



















Unbelievable, right?  This car is made by a small private owned car factory here in Czech Republic. If you want one, you can get it as a kit (around 5300GBP), which you can put together in your garage. Or you can buy a fully assembled one (around 11000 GBP) but there is a long waiting list for them (currently about half-year).

More photos here..

http://auto.idnes.cz/foto.asp?r=auto_testy...253_igcechy_fdv

and here is an in-action video..

http://stream.idnes.cz/video/0608/tv_zprav..._DUN_KAIPAN.WMV

Other cars from this factory are Kaipan 47 and 57 (replicas of Lotus Seven)..


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd make do with this


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I like the Lotus 7 lookalikes, especially the top one (47?)







Are they based on Skoda too?

The Kaipan 14 is an amazing transformation, but I think it's ghastly







Looks like someone stole the bodyshell from a merry-go-round! A factory built Caterham might only set you set you back around Â£15K


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You can't be serious!









I hope anyone building one isn't using the 1.3 skoda engine


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> You can't be serious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a problem with them?


----------

